
The days of Google Talk are now officially over - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/24/the-days-of-google-talk-are-over/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
jrnichols
I'm still waiting for them to just rm -rf anything about Google Plus.

I know that they rolled the Google Talk features (mostly) into Hangouts, but
this is why it's frustrating to stick with the Googleverse. You never know
what's going to be there 2 years from now. It's not always progress either.
There's something to be said for the relative stability of the Apple "walled
garden."

